# Sportfishing anyone?



## Oetloet (24 Nov 2020)

Hi everyone,

Keeping fish is one thing but going out in the wild and catch some yourself is another  From time to time i enjoy fishing for pike!

Anyone else into sportfishing?


----------



## dw1305 (24 Nov 2020)

Hi all, 


Oetloet said:


> Anyone else into sportfishing?


She is a very fat pike. 

I used to fish, and <"for pike in the winter">, but I don't any more. We have a <"few active fishermen">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Oetloet (24 Nov 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> She is a very fat pike.
> 
> ...


Caught several fat pike's, these 2 were on the same day last winter. Ever caught other specie's beside pike?


----------



## Zeus. (24 Nov 2020)

More a specimen hunter but not been for some time, will hopefully be getting my rods out soon, but very nice Pike indeed


----------



## not called Bob (24 Nov 2020)

Must be some big zander in there as well


----------



## zozo (24 Nov 2020)

That's a darn nice pike... 

I used to fish till 17 years ago, then I gave up on it... I was specialized in hunting with floating bait, a simple piece of bread with only a hook on the thinnest line possible. I was what they call a sunny day angler.  A shoulder bag with bread, a stool, a net and my vintage Hardy Clarissa fast taper 11ft 1¼lbs with a Shakespeare President reel.

That was the most exciting for me, with light weight gear, finding them by observations, then correct timing and bait presentation and see all the action happen.  I caught the most of them a few feet from the shore.

I don't like to brag about it, but made quite a few static Boily nerds (no pun intended) envious with the simplest rig and still a 3 to 0 score in an hour time on the same water. They hated my laughter... 

But as said haven't touched a rod again in the last 17 years. Good memories, but don't actually miss it...


----------

